

Advice to the new generation: Be fearless - xethorn
https://medium.com/p/f2cb7359929d

======
christophe971
Especially if you're young, there isn't much to lose. The world is indeed way
bigger than one can imagine. I'd love to see a book listing testimonies of
people in their who did some unusual life/career move, with the outcome. I
suspect most of it will be overwhelmingly positive.

~~~
xethorn
That would indeed be a great idea.

